# NFS K9 ofc killed last night



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

on the Olympic Peninsula.
Her dog was in the car when cover arrived.
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2008193675_webforestservice21m1.html

bad guy switched cars (and that veh's owner is dead) and met up with local cops.

Not many NFS w/ dogs...Radar was her third.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a real shame. :-( My condolences for her family and her community.


----------

